# Cast Iron Vent Stack Flashing



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you cut off the large section, put on a rubber boot and then put an extension on for proper height?


----------



## mhrichman (Sep 28, 2007)

*Why I can't cut it*

If this were anything but cast iron, I would use a sawzall and cut off the large diameter end and add a PVC extension. Unfortunately to cut the cast iron I would have to use that special tool. The orientation of the pipe (vertical) means the tool would have to be held in the horizontal plane so as not to cause a split in the cast iron. That wpould be quite a difficult job.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Hand grinder.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

MH; you can still sawzall it just have a couple of spare blades.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Depending on which type of a roll roofing material you are speaking of, the pipe boot flashing can be made out of a composition flashing material and additionally reingforced with mesh fabric and plastic roofing cement.

Is it the cheap 90# rool roofing material?

Is it to be a built uo hot mopped or cpld process application asphalt roof?

Is it a modified bitumen APP or SBS modified bitumen rool roofing material?

Ther may be different approaches to each type of material.

Ed


----------



## rogersor (Sep 2, 2007)

They make carbide grit blades for sawzall that work pretty good on cast iron pipe - a little slow, but they last several cuts. Even better is a diamond blade in a circular saw. Another choice might be the old type lead boot - they can be be overlapped and crimped, unlike the rubber ones (I've had to do this for odd size refrigeration pipe where a pitch pocket wasn't feasible). Lead leaching is however becoming a concern for enviro reasons, so might not be legal in some areas.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

There is a tool you can rent cheaply too. It is sort of like an oil filter wrench but made of a chain and somehow you surround the circumference of the pipe and it wil chop it off cleanly.

Ask any plumber that you might know or stop in one of their shops and ask if you don't know any.

Ed


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ye Ole Iron Snapper LOL. I didnt mention it cause I am afraid that he will snap it and the chunk will punch a hole in the roof


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Danggggg! That little tool is expensive to buy!

Ed

_Reed Snap Cutters_
























SC49 Ratcheting The close quarter pipe cutters are the easiest to use because the screw is captured, does not have to be manipulated into place, and takes less effort than those of the competition. American made, multiple use ratchet wrench ships with SC49 models.


----------

